# Obtaining PCC in Hyderabad



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok for all those who are wondering how to get your PCC from Hyderabad, here is my experience.

I tried to check in many threads but there were bits and pieces of details so tght of adding my 2 

cents.

Firstly once you receive a request from CO for PCC then only start for PCC (as mentioned in other 

threads u r initial date of entry wud b restricted based on ur PCC/Medicals date whichever is 

earlier. So there is no point in getting a PCC earlier)

> Go to Passport Seva Portal and complete your 

online form by creating a Login ID

> Take a print out of the copy (Do not take any appointment as you would be surprised to see that 

you have no vacant slots of the next 2 weeks. Just take a printout of the Submitted form)

> Passport original + Photocpy

> Marriage Registration Certificate(if married)

> Address Proof (if ur current address is different from your Passport address or else no need)

> Walkin to any PSK by 9 AM(Ameerpet/Begumpet. I went to Ameerpet PSK)

> Get your docs verified and take a token and wait until ur number is called in.This is done by the 

TCS team

> Go to Category A Token where they ask u to pay 500 and take ur pic along with scanning your docs. 

Done by TCS team

> Wait and go to category B Token and get ur docs verified and signed. done by Passport Office team

> Again go to category C token , here the Passport officer checks ur docs and issues the PCC.

All happies 


> Submit your docs and if ur current address is same as passport address u wud b given ur PCC then 

and there.


In my case we recently moved to a a new house in the same location so i even submitted my new 

address proof. But that didnt require another verification to be done. I was skeptical as my wife's 

address is passport is not from hyderabad, but we managed to get her PCC done as well without any 

problem the same way.

All in all we got our PCC in 3 hours

Cheers...


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Have one question. I got my passport in chennai and living in hyd for the last 10 months. Can I apply for PCC in hyd itself?


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Have one question. I got my passport in chennai and living in hyd for the last 10 months. Can I apply for PCC in hyd itself?


I am not sure about this case migratetoAUs....may be someone senior cud chip in...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> I am not sure about this case migratetoAUs....may be someone senior cud chip in...



you went without an appointment??? how did they allow?? I wanna follow you but if they dont let me in? it's a time waste !


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

For PCC u dont need any appointment...u can walkin directly....




Reddykandy said:


> you went without an appointment??? how did they allow?? I wanna follow you but if they dont let me in? it's a time waste !


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*congratulations*



krishireddy said:


> Ok for all those who are wondering how to get your PCC from Hyderabad, here is my experience.
> 
> I tried to check in many threads but there were bits and pieces of details so tght of adding my 2
> 
> ...



Hi 
that was real fast... am in the process of applying for our PCC from hyderabad as well.. and our address is also different from the passport address. I was told it takes 2-3 weeks in such cases...and we decided to get started and front load our pcc ...CO still not assigned though..waiting for it 
For once its nice to see PSK doing their job well.
congratulations...when and where are you planning to move.
regards


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi ANM,

As i see that you are applying under 176 category and CO has not yet been assigned, It is better to wait until ur CO asks for a PCC.

Your first entry date is 1 year from ur PCC/Medicals date whichever is earliest.

So i suggest you wait until CO is assigned to save on some time.

Cheer...




anm said:


> Hi
> that was real fast... am in the process of applying for our PCC from hyderabad as well.. and our address is also different from the passport address. I was told it takes 2-3 weeks in such cases...and we decided to get started and front load our pcc ...CO still not assigned though..waiting for it
> For once its nice to see PSK doing their job well.
> congratulations...when and where are you planning to move.
> regards


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

We are anyway planning on leaving early next year...so that shouldnt matter so much


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hi ANM,
> 
> As i see that you are applying under 176 category and CO has not yet been assigned, It is better to wait until ur CO asks for a PCC.
> 
> ...


well iam new. PCC is police clearance certificate? right and is it obtained from passport office? iam staying in ghaziabad but my office is in delhi. so where should i apply?and what is the procedure


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

yes PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate.

U will be required to produce PCC from all the places that you have stayed in the last 10 years. This is basically to know that there are no legal proceedings against you under any jurisdiction that you stayed in the past 10 years, and hence ur record is clear...

Cheers....



pnk said:


> well iam new. PCC is police clearance certificate? right and is it obtained from passport office? iam staying in ghaziabad but my office is in delhi. so where should i apply?and what is the procedure


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ashishzo (May 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for info mate.. I like the system in PSK Hyderabad.. I got the appointment 2 days later only.. and reached on the time in PSK center.. then it was piece of cake.. didnt feel like I ma appling for any govt. doc.. Believe me.. first time I got ant govt doc.. without bribe.. :_)


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

krishireddy said:


> Ok for all those who are wondering how to get your PCC from Hyderabad, here is my experience.
> 
> I tried to check in many threads but there were bits and pieces of details so tght of adding my 2
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have to apply for PCC for my family and my mother (who is a dependent in my visa application ). But in my Passport , my mother's name is mentioned in the last page with only FIRST and LAST name(Ex: EMILY, PORTER). But in my mother's passport, FIRST, MIDDLE and LAST names are present (Ex: EMILY NAOMI, PORTER). 

My concern is will there be any issue with this discrepency once I apply for 190 Visa ? 
Should I first change her name in my passport and proceed further for Visa and PCC?


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Ok for all those who are wondering how to get your PCC from Hyderabad, here is my experience.
> 
> I tried to check in many threads but there were bits and pieces of details so tght of adding my 2
> 
> ...


Hey Kirshi,
Please let me know what can be address proof for PCC if more than one address is changed...

pls help me out.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

krishireddy said:


> address proof. But that didnt require another verification to be done. I was skeptical as my wife's
> 
> address is passport is not from hyderabad, but we managed to get her PCC done as well without any
> 
> ...


krishireddy: How did you manage to get your wife's PCC too man? Also, do you mind telling me the city mentioned in her passport? My mother's passport has been issued from Vizag but we are applying from Hyd. Do you think it would be a problem?


----------

